# What do you think the brightest is????



## Johnbeck180 (May 22, 2011)

In your opinion, what is the brighter light. Throw/flood, it doesn't matter.


----------



## mvyrmnd (May 22, 2011)

Do you mean the brightest light of all time? Your question is a bit non specific.


----------



## Jackasper (May 22, 2011)

With the one exception to the time I came up 6 feet short on a 4th gear 105' quad at Washougal...I would go with the sun.
or... do you mean flashlight?
OK, now you've got me thinking...


----------



## PCS (May 22, 2011)

Jackasper said:


> With the one exception to the time I came up 6 feet short on a 4th gear 105' quad at Washougal...I would go with the sun.


Great throw and spill. Killer hotspot. Very simple, intuitive UI. Excellent run time.


----------



## jorn (May 22, 2011)

Jackasper said:


> With the one exception to the time I came up 6 feet short on a 4th gear 105' quad at Washougal...I would go with the sun.
> or... do you mean flashlight?
> OK, now you've got me thinking...


 Our sun is a small star. Qiute dim compared with other stars





This black hole can throw, notice all the small stars:devil:


----------



## yellow (May 22, 2011)

one has at least make ONE compromise for that question:

* weight/size
* runtime
* kind of batteries


----------



## precisionworks (May 22, 2011)

> what is the brighter light. Throw/flood, it doesn't matter.


Currently, the XM-L lights get the nod (in a production light). SST-90 lights are still very capable, as are some of the SST-50's. Multiple emitter mods from Milky/Mac/etc., often do much better.


----------



## Samy (May 22, 2011)

I'll have one of those "Galaxy Edition" flashlights in the pic above thanks


----------



## gcbryan (May 25, 2011)

Johnbeck180 said:


> In your opinion, what is the brighter light. Throw/flood, it doesn't matter.



The brighter light is the one that is brighter so I guess "it doesn't matter" is the correct choice of those that you've given us.


----------

